# London Circa 1981



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh Lord...it all looks so dated and yet when i think of '81 it seems hardly any time ago, time goes by so quickly......but lots of those department stores are still here..( hardly any street markets left worth visiting any more tho')......and of course Tower bridge and the parks and tourist attractions  are still here...I'm going into the city in about an hour to spend the day at Royal Regents park...I won't be visiting the Zoo tho'...


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 2, 2015)

London is my very favourite city in the world by far to spend a few days, or a week. First visit was 1998.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2015)

I'll say hello to it from you today Annie... ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 2, 2015)

Ta, Holly.  I'll be back down again in November with Ugandan daughter before she goes home.  She was so excited when we took there in 2010 that she couldn't contain her excitement!


----------

